

Springer (publisher) acquires Papers (article management) - niels_olson
http://scholarlykitchen.sspnet.org/2012/11/07/springer-establishes-a-beachhead-on-the-desktop-with-acquisition-of-papers/

======
niels_olson
i am a huge fan of Papers. This makes me a little scared.

